# New Naked Basics Palette



## Haven (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-basics-eyeshadow-by-urban-decay/355,default,pd.html

  	This is the new naked matte palette from Urban Decay.  I couldn't resist ordering it.  Naked + Matte = Love

  	I hope that it is as amazing as the other Naked palettes!

  	Thoughts?


----------



## katelyn0 (Nov 29, 2012)

Love it. Does anyone know when this will be on Sephora.com ?? UD website won't ship to Canada, annoying...


----------



## kimbunney (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm hearing its not worth it but how are you guys liking it? I'm trying to resist but it seems to great for traveling.


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll skip on this palette, I have pretty Two Faced palettes with matte eyeshadows ( one is called the Matte palette ) so I really don't need this one. Sad to know that UD now belongs to l'Oréal, where is creativity going I wonder ?


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 10, 2012)

I haven't been able to find it anywhere ;(


----------



## ohmissdee (Dec 10, 2012)

You can still order the palette on the urban decay website. The palette is very cute but not worth it if you already have the second one. It is definitely more portable because it is so small but you're only getting 6 shadows and no brush/primer for $27.


----------



## EatsRainbows (Dec 11, 2012)

It's now available in the UK (through Debenhams online, but not in person).  I was interested, but have other UD things I'd rather spend my money on, so was pleased to see I'd been picked as a member of the Beauty Club V.I.P Panel for UD & will be receiving the Basics palette, primer potion, and Lip Junkie


----------



## rabideloise (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey all, the palette is available at Sephora now.  It's online too.  For $27 I think it's a great value because a single shadow costs $18, so that's already $4.50 per shade! I love mine.


----------



## taina007 (Dec 13, 2012)

just ordered mines from sephora! i'm excited cause i don't own any of the naked palettes :O


----------



## robinharmony (Dec 17, 2012)

I just can't bring myself to buy the first 2 naked palettes, but I love matte shadows, I love urban decay and I love the price of this palette. so it is a no brainer for me.


----------



## hazyday (Dec 18, 2012)

I have Naked 1 and 2 and was planning on skipping Naked Basics. Then I saw it in person and bought it at Ulta yesterday. I really like it and it's the perfect size for traveling!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Apr 3, 2013)

For those of you who have it, how are the shadows? Are they powdery and prone to fallout? I have both naked palettes but hardly reach for them because they are so glittery and have fallout issues. Should I expect the same from this one? Thanks!


----------



## EatsRainbows (Apr 4, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> For those of you who have it, how are the shadows? Are they powdery and prone to fallout?


 
  	The only shadow to have fallout is Foxy, none of the rest have given me any trouble at all.  Having checked it against my single shadow of the same shade, it's a little more fallout than it "used to have", but I've just learned to give my brush a good tap before using it


----------



## LC Balthazar (Apr 7, 2013)

EatsRainbows said:


> The only shadow to have fallout is Foxy, none of the rest have given me any trouble at all.  Having checked it against my single shadow of the same shade, it's a little more fallout than it "used to have", but I've just learned to give my brush a good tap before using it


  Thank you!


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm on the fence about this one. I bought a bunch of UD eye shadows in singles before buying the Naked 1 Palette. I can skip the Naked 2 Palette because I have most of the colors in that one. So should I spend my money on this palette? Too-Faced makes a great looking palette called The Naked Eyes Palette and it looks awesome, but I've heard so many mixed reviews on it. So please help advise me. UD Naked Basics Palette or Too-Faced or none? I also have the Lorac Pro Palette, two Stila Palettes and the Balm's NudeTude palette. I love them all. So if anyone can advise me on which palette would be best, please do. For the longest time, I coveted the Stila In the Know Palette and finally got it. I've been coveting both the UD Naked Basics AND the Too-Faced one. Which do y'all think is better quality and value? Thank you.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jun 16, 2013)

SamanthaDeMuro said:


> I'm on the fence about this one. I bought a bunch of UD eye shadows in singles before buying the Naked 1 Palette. I can skip the Naked 2 Palette because I have most of the colors in that one. So should I spend my money on this palette? Too-Faced makes a great looking palette called The Naked Eyes Palette and it looks awesome, but I've heard so many mixed reviews on it. So please help advise me. UD Naked Basics Palette or Too-Faced or none? I also have the Lorac Pro Palette, two Stila Palettes and the Balm's NudeTude palette. I love them all. So if anyone can advise me on which palette would be best, please do. For the longest time, I coveted the Stila In the Know Palette and finally got it. I've been coveting both the UD Naked Basics AND the Too-Faced one. Which do y'all think is better quality and value? Thank you.


 I got and and I like it OK. But I don't think it's a must have. The shadows are soft and powdery which can get all over the place (the palette and your face). I would only get it if you like UD shadows and you need neutral matte colors.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, I do LOVE UD eyeshadows but I have plenty of neutral MAC eyeshadow shades and UD ones as well. But it tempts me so. However, the color range isn't much and it seems kind of blah. But for some illogical reason I feel like I need it. I may just go with the Too-Faced palette. Thanks for your input LC.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jun 18, 2013)

SamanthaDeMuro said:


> Well, I do LOVE UD eyeshadows but I have plenty of neutral MAC eyeshadow shades and UD ones as well. But it tempts me so. However, the color range isn't much and it seems kind of blah. But for some illogical reason I feel like I need it. I may just go with the Too-Faced palette. Thanks for your input LC.


 Ya, try something new. Hope you like it!


----------



## Carolina Marie (Jun 18, 2013)

i just bought one a week ago and I really like it, i don't own either of the other two because I have so many browns and neutrals but so far i really like it, you can create natural to smokey looks with it


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jun 20, 2013)

Carolina Marie said:


> i just bought one a week ago and I really like it, i don't own either of the other two because I have so many browns and neutrals but so far i really like it, you can create natural to smokey looks with it


 Enjoy your new purchase Carolina!


----------



## Carolina Marie (Jun 20, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> Enjoy your new purchase Carolina!


  	thanks!!


----------



## stormm (Jul 6, 2013)

i resisted ordering it for a while but then i got it from a sale and have been loving it! usually i stay away from matte shadows but this palette is amazing for daily use


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Jul 7, 2013)

I am totally in love with my UD Naked Basics Palette. If I didn't have so many other eyeshadows to choose from, this palette would win every time. I'm so glad I bought it.


----------



## swallace (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't decide if i need it or not.  Are the colors dupeable?  I have naked 1 and 2!


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Jul 10, 2013)

Swallace, I have nearly every eyeshadow color MAC makes and many UD single shadows as well as the Naked 1 palette. While there may be colors that can be used as dupes, I personally find the Naked Basics palette to be unique. It has every color you need for an everyday look right at your finger tips, plus the black shade in case you wanna shake things up. What I love about it is the formulation of the powders, because as you know, UD has awesome shadow formulation. The pigmentation is awesome as well.

  	The colors go on like butter and blend so well together. It's my go-to palette when I am in a hurry, but I love it equally as much when I could take the time to use my other palettes or a mix of my MAC shades. The upshot is, in my opinion, the Naked Basics palette is well worth the $27 it costs. I thought I didn't need it in my life because I have the Naked 1 and so many singles of UD shadows, the ones that would make up the Naked 2. I also thought it would be a boring palette but it's so not. I don't regret buying it. I love that all of the colors are matte and that on a busy day, when I'm in a hurry, I only need to reach for that palette. I think you'll like it. Sorry to be so long-winded, but I hope I made sense. Let me know how it goes and have a great day!


----------



## swallace (Jul 16, 2013)

SamanthaDeMuro said:


> Swallace, I have nearly every eyeshadow color MAC makes and many UD single shadows as well as the Naked 1 palette. While there may be colors that can be used as dupes, I personally find the Naked Basics palette to be unique. It has every color you need for an everyday look right at your finger tips, plus the black shade in case you wanna shake things up. What I love about it is the formulation of the powders, because as you know, UD has awesome shadow formulation. The pigmentation is awesome as well.
> 
> The colors go on like butter and blend so well together. It's my go-to palette when I am in a hurry, but I love it equally as much when I could take the time to use my other palettes or a mix of my MAC shades. The upshot is, in my opinion, the Naked Basics palette is well worth the $27 it costs. I thought I didn't need it in my life because I have the Naked 1 and so many singles of UD shadows, the ones that would make up the Naked 2. I also thought it would be a boring palette but it's so not. I don't regret buying it. I love that all of the colors are matte and that on a busy day, when I'm in a hurry, I only need to reach for that palette. I think you'll like it. Sorry to be so long-winded, but I hope I made sense. Let me know how it goes and have a great day!


  	Thanks So much!!!!


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Jul 21, 2013)

Just yesterday, I was in a big hurry to get somewhere and I turned to my Naked Basics Palette. It's so convenient. I love ALL my palettes but as I said, if you're in a hurry, this is your go-to. LOVE IT. Let us know if you get it and whether you like it or not.


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Aug 5, 2013)

It didn't really show up on my complexion too good (see avatar) so I gifted it to my bestfriend she's Asian and she loves it.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have this palette and I love it. It is my go-to, everyday shadow kit. I like the other Naked palettes, but so many of the colors have shimmer and with my oily lids I had to avoid many of the colors. I can go simple/natural or smokey/sultry from these 6 little colors. The size of the compact is perfect and I wasn't missing the brush because of I wasn't fond of the ones that came in the other Naked palettes. Mine came with a free deluxe sample of UDPP.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 10, 2013)

Actually, I like shimmery colours better but the Naked Basics has been one of my best buys this year! I love how you can vary from a nude eye to a smokey eye and still look (somewhat) natural as if you're not wearing much eyeshadow. I usually use the lightest shade as a highlighter on my browbones and the inner corners and on my cheekbones and it lasts and lasts and lasts for 10 hours. I'm in love with this palette!


----------

